# Gravity



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Has anyone here seen this yet? I haven't, but originally wasn't interested. After seeing some of the reviews, I'm changing my mind. Even Phil Plaitt, the Bad Astronomer says that while they took liberties with orbital mechanics and such, a lot was right in the science.


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

I was skeptical, but it's well done. 
I saw it with D-Box seating in a Dolby Atmos theater in 3D. 
All of those factors added in quite well.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Normally I won't see a 3D movie that was done in post production, but this one is one of the exceptions I think. Considering the environment that it takes place in, it makes sense.

Neil DeGrasse Tyson was more critical on the science, but there comes a point where they get too nit picky. I once was called out as wrong for saying a DirecTV satellite was at 103, because I didn't specify West. 

http://gawker.com/neil-degrasse-tyson-thinks-gravity-is-scientifically-i-1441842497


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, there were a few "inaccuracies", but as entertainment it works.

As for the 3D, there are some depth of field shots that are quite nice.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We just saw this today, fantastic film. I didn't really care about the inaccuracies, it was so well done that it didn't matter. Plus they got so much right that is so often wrong, the sound etc (if assuming you're hearing what Ryan is hearing in the suit.)

Works very well on IMAX, stunning visuals and the weightless effects were exceptional.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

I expected more. I was a bit disappointed especially with all the great reviews.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Here is the film from the other side of Sandra Bullock's communication back to Earth while in the Soyuz capsule.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/gravity-spinoff-watch-side-sandra-657919


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> Here is the film from the other side of Sandra Bullock's communication back to Earth while in the Soyuz capsule.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/gravity-spinoff-watch-side-sandra-657919


Nice. Adds an interesting perspective to the whole thing.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Holydoc said:


> I expected more. I was a bit disappointed especially with all the great reviews.


Me too. I was very disappointed. I think (this means that I'm expressing a personal opinion) that it's the worst movie I've ever seen Sandra Bullock in. George Clooney certainly didn't add much to it. As far as the science goes, hopping from one entry system to another country's entry system to another country's entry system is a bit of a stretch. Well, I'm glad some of you liked it, my wife and I both like SF movies and we almost turned it off in the middle of the flick.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The 3d was pretty amazing and made it worth it.


----------

